# diseased bradford pear



## afool (Jun 17, 2005)

I found our Bradford pear with clusters of leaves turning brown. Initially, I saw small bugs resting on some of the leaves. There seem to be little antennae sticking straight up from the leaves now, with small white or greenish bubbles on the ends. They look like eggs or larvae to me. Not only brown leaves have these, also some of the lively green ones...

Anybody have an idea what this is and how to take care of it?

Could I just cut out the affected leaves and twigs and rescue the tree, or do I need to use some pesticides?


----------



## treeseer (Jun 17, 2005)

Stefan, you need to post the picture. Scroll down to "manage Attachments"


----------



## treeseer (Jun 17, 2005)

Stefan those pics are way huge--twice the size I post!-- and may cause problems for some members. It does look like fireblight--clip out the dead ends below the stained tissue on the twigs (1'?).

The bugs are not the problem.


----------



## afool (Jun 17, 2005)

treeseer said:


> Stefan those pics are way huge--twice the size I post!-- and may cause problems for some members. It does look like fireblight--clip out the dead ends below the stained tissue on the twigs (1'?).
> 
> The bugs are not the problem.



Ok, I replaced the pics with a smaller one. Sorry about that.

Thanks for the info! I will cut out the dry twigs and branches...

:jester:


----------

